# What is your experiance with electric fencing?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Me and my family are going to fence in more area for our goats but want to know if electric fencing would work for this.
Does anyone use electric fencing?
Have your goats gotten out?
How many strands of wire do you use?

My father is concerned they'll escape a electric fence with four or five strands.
Any help is appreciated. :lovey:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

There are several recent threads on here about electric fences. Try doing a search or clicking one of the links on the bottom of this page.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I use electric as a cross fence. The goats in general respect it but they find weak spots continually. One girl found a spot where the bottom strand was a smidge too high an discovered that one zapp and she was through. In less than 5 minutes she had four others with her. I have three strands about 8 inches apart (Mine are not jumpers). I would say do not use electric fence as a perimeter unless you use a net type or use 5 or 6 strands of very well maintained wire. Use a low impedance charger that is meant for the distance of wire you will have. (The distances advertised are for one line of wire...you will need to multiply your fence distance times the number of wires you intend to use) It is still cheaper than other types of fence, but it can be a bit more risky.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I use electric. 4 strands electrified high tensile alternating with 3 strands barbed, starting and ending with electric. It's 100% effective and no escapes with the goats or LGD's. We've got about 40 or 50 acres fenced so far with it and will eventually fence all 160 acres as we get time to clear fence lines through the forest. I touch it all the time. Lol It hurts like heck but won't kill your goats. And it's not cruel so don't feel bad when they scream about it. Lol. After all, they aren't supposed to be trying to get out. Their own fault for touching it.  Only takes a couple goats to teach the rest that the fence isn't to be touched. Plus it will help keep predators out. They don't like a zap on the nose any more than the animals inside do. 
I also use a strand of electric on the inner pens, like the catch pens and feed pens, about nose height. Keeps them from rubbing and wrecking the fences. They have plenty of trees to rub on. People always seem to complain that goats are hard on fences and are escape artists. I just roll my eyes. If you take the time and initial cost for a proper fence, you won't have any of those problems.


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

How stubborn are your goats? We used an all hot wire fence. Never had any trouble with dogs or yotes getting in but it didnt stop all the goats from getting out. Similarly to "Hodgson" only the inverse once it was shown to be penetrable by the troublesome herd members it was all over we could never fully trust it that combined with a total lack of containment or security in the event of power outage (ours was a 110 ac only). We did not however have the barbs mix (all hot smooth "10") nor hundreds of acres to keep the herd complacent with. We have replaced with a short goat (4 x 4) fence combined with electric wire to keep the goats from rubbing, patterned after the fence described by premiere1supply. 
I agree proper initial fencing is key, we have pastured in other ranches pastures that had good cow/horse fence that held up initially but once the draw to the other side got to the goats they literally tore them apart.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

We use electric exclusively as our fencing. We have a low impedance charger and 5 strand - 14 gauge hi tensile wire. Wires 1, 3 and 5 (bottom, middle and top) are hot with 2 and 4 being connected to the ground wire. Be sure to do the ground correctly, or the shock will not be effective.

The kids learn within days to stay away from it. When the other goats hear another goat get 'hit' (as there is a snap) they all react to jump back.

Here are a couple of recent threads discussing electric fencing, which you might find helpful.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/goats-electric-fence-166053/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/electric-fence-vs-woven-wire-165653/

It does on occasion have to be tightened. We have had a deer (or some large animal) pull a wire loose and snap a wire holder, but those were easy repairs.

Good luck with whatever fencing you decide.


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

Take the extra time and spend the extra money to install the plastic inline tensioners. This makes tightening the line from time to time a breeze. Just make sure your end anchors are drilled in good and snug or else you will break off the strand and have to re-wire it. The online tensioners are about $7 for a 5 pack here at TSC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

FullMoonFarm-Ky said:


> Take the extra time and spend the extra money to install the plastic inline tensioners. This makes tightening the line from time to time a breeze. Just make sure your end anchors are drilled in good and snug or else you will break off the strand and have to re-wire it. The online tensioners are about $7 for a 5 pack here at TSC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Great advice. We have plastic (TSC) and metal (local farm store).

We have some corners with double t-post, but have replaced some with wooden post. The wood post up so much better to the tension. We used locust we had cut on our property, as they last a very long time. There is a site which tells the diameter the corner post should be, depending on the load it is taking. If I can find it I will post it.

Here are a couple of sites with good information.

Wooden corner post - pounds of pressure/load and size needed.
http://www.hallman.ca/fence.htm

7 common fencing mistakes.
http://beefmagazine.com/pasture-range/grazing-programs/0301-common-fencing-mistakes

Lot of information about electric fence installation, from the number of wires and spacing, the jules needed depending on livestock and acreage, etc. 
http://www.fishock.com/resources/charts-and-guides

Also a goat owner's site we referenced. 
http://www.swampyacresfarm.com/ElectricGoatFence.html


----------



## crzybowhntr (Oct 18, 2013)

I love 12.5 gauge high tensile fence. Best fence in my opinion. Easy to put up, maintain, cost effective, and with 5 or 6 strands and a LARGE ENOUGH charger you can hold just about anything! Even my super furry LGDs don`t go near it!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I use what is called "Sheep Netting". It's 32in high _(I think  ) _with plastic uprights, so it's pretty stiff and stands up by it's self. Yes, when they are hungry they will jump it, and baby kids can go through it. But 95% of the time it works great. Plus it's easy to move.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have 3-4 strand electric. I had a buck who would run through it, but I put up some deer fencing around the electric and he got caught once, and that was it... He hasn't even tried to get out;-) yay!!


----------



## hahasarah69 (Dec 28, 2021)

LaurieW said:


> Great advice. We have plastic (TSC) and metal (local farm store).
> 
> We have some corners with double t-post, but have replaced some with wooden post. The wood post up so much better to the tension. We used locust we had cut on our property, as they last a very long time. There is a site which tells the diameter the corner post should be, depending on the load it is taking. If I can find it I will post it.
> 
> ...


we can learn from fencing mistakes, I make 3 out o 7 you mentioned in link


----------

